# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Want source check? New rules! **Keep Bumped**

## system admin

*MEMBERS Please help us to enforce these rules to the new guys and keep this bumped for at least a few months. Thank you for your help in this!!*

Ok guys... the staff have come together and have made a very strict NEW rule.

There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*

Even IF you do have enough posts and days as a member, it is up to the staff member to give you an answer.

----------


## C_Bino

I dedicate this first bump to Big k.l.g.

----------


## 1buffsob

I like that rule  :Thumps Up:

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Yip Yip.

----------


## doctorherb

> I dedicate this first bump to Big k.l.g.



LMAO

----------


## BigRandy

bump

----------


## diezell

bump for the serenity of the mods

----------


## skipsmokesbud

BumP

----------


## geobatman

How ironic would it be if someone signed up..............posted 100 replies _in this thread_ just to get source check ability.

----------


## PhiNally

bump.

----------


## BajanBastard

> I dedicate this first bump to Big k.l.g.


 :Aabanhimlikeabitch:  



> How ironic would it be if someone signed up..............posted 100 replies in this thread just to get source check ability.


The member must be a productive member, so whoring in the lounge isn't gonna cut it.

----------


## curtdawg28

bump...... I think that is pretty good rule

----------


## THE_DOME

good rule

----------


## Slic4788

> How ironic would it be if someone signed up..............posted 100 replies _in this thread_ just to get source check ability.


I guess you missed the 45days rule that he mentioned.

----------


## Streaker

But I did a google search and I found this one .com with a really nice website and I was just wondering... :Aajack:  
Great rule! This is going to give the mods and vets a lot more time to help members with worth while questions.

----------


## hosam4ever

bump

----------


## MeanMachine2000

bump +1

----------


## JohnnyB

Looking for sources by doing a goggle is asking for trouble

JohnnyB

----------


## Quil

Forgive the noob, but.....

What's a source check?

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> Forgive the noob, but.....
> 
> What's a source check?


Checking if where you buyin your AAS is legit

----------


## FranKieC

biggity bumpppppp

----------


## geobatman

> I guess you missed the 45days rule that he mentioned.


oh yeah...well the jerkstore called.......


 :7up:

----------


## topvega

Good stuff....... we needed something like this...........

----------


## MeanMachine2000

Just to confirm do source checks apply to AAS only or does it apply to substances such as clen , nolva, clomi ect...

----------


## AnabolicAndre

good calll!

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

inho it should be more like 300-500 posts

----------


## Killzone

300-500 seems a little excessive, especially considering the amount that I have LOL.

----------


## curtdawg28

Easy now omega, you would have people posting and stuff just to get there count up. I do think the post need to be worth while and they (we  :Smilie: ) need to be helpful and respectful members..... AND 45 DAYS IS FINE ALSO....CD

----------


## Bratty4him

biggity bump

----------


## Killzone

It is nice to know that the mods are maintaining some type of regulation. It is a smart move. It makes perfect sense.

----------


## Liftnainez

bump

----------


## damiongage

> Forgive the noob, but.....
> 
> What's a source check?


Don't worry about it for 58 more posts :Wink/Grin:  

bump

----------


## TheMudMan

ttt............

----------


## Ih8urdsm

I love you guys.

----------


## Receiver84

Bump, in an attempt to get to 100!

----------


## MeanMachine2000

> Just to confirm do source checks apply to AAS only or *does it apply to substances such as clen, nolva, clomi ect.*..


No response? I'll take that as a no...so, does anyone have a reliable internet source for Melanotan II .......seriously

----------


## guest589745

****, make it 500. good rule.

----------


## USfighterFC

Good plan.

----------


## Ih8urdsm

> No response? I'll take that as a no...so, does anyone have a reliable internet source for Melanotan II .......seriously


There is a thread about it in one of the other forums, i think c-bino brought it up to Lion, and and he seemed to be the one to contact on that...

----------


## Ih8urdsm

> No response? I'll take that as a no...so, does anyone have a reliable internet source for Melanotan II .......seriously


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=231879

----------


## mg316

bump

----------


## rawdog

good move...i think it should be strongly enforced!

----------


## cj1capp

45 post sounds light to me why not 100 and the quality of the post should also be considered

----------


## Ih8urdsm

is it 100 post...45 days

----------


## SPIKE

This was much needed. Good Move Bri.............

----------


## Jsnscot

Hey guys, I've been a member of this site since Dec04 and come here all the time for infomation but I never posted since I am always able to find answers by searching and reading other's posts. I would appreciate if I could get 1 source check from you guys even though I don't have that many posts. Hopefully you can help me out...Thanks

PS..I also support the board sponsor by purchasing my "research chemicals" there!...HELP ME OUT PLEASE!

----------


## Icon

> There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*


Eh, one out of two ain't bad.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Iceman69

*bump*

----------


## D7M

good rule. bump. but the 100 posts should have some substance to them, not all lounge posts

----------


## lifta_00

> Great rule! This is going to give the mods and vets a lot more time to help members with worth while questions


Excellent rule, exactly what streaker said.

----------


## trulbfan3

ive been a member for a couple years and only have 60 sumthin posts..i just dont feel the need to comment on threads that i feel have been answered already, or i cant answer from first hand experience.

----------


## littlemantc

i could not agree with this rule more

----------


## Njectable

very good rule, bump.

----------


## mwolffey

I think this is an actually good idea even though i am a newbie and all other newbies will hate me but you really need to know what you are even doing before you find a source....so its good people dont end up signing up and finding a source and hurting themselves...kinda weeds out the undesirables you know, not like i am an expert, far from it but im working,...everyday i learn :Wink/Grin:  .....sorry if i dont quite make sense it has been a long day with my gf in the hospital....but this is a good idea

----------


## Merc..

Right on!! Good rule!!!! BIG BUMP from ME!!

----------


## C_Bino

> Hey guys, I've been a member of this site since Dec04 and come here all the time for infomation but I never posted since I am always able to find answers by searching and reading other's posts. I would appreciate if I could get 1 source check from you guys even though I don't have that many posts. Hopefully you can help me out...Thanks
> 
> PS..I also support the board sponsor by purchasing my "research chemicals" there!...HELP ME OUT PLEASE!


Sorry man, you gotta post. The rule is in place for good reason. Posting will contribute to the board in a positive manner, everyone has something ro contribute, share your experiences, ask some questions, make some comments. We all have something to share. For example, if you use the site sponsor maybe you can visit that forum once in a while and help some people out with those products. Cheers.

----------


## mwolffey

> Sorry man, you gotta post. The rule is in place for good reason. Posting will contribute to the board in a positive manner, everyone has something ro contribute, share your experiences, ask some questions, make some comments. We all have something to share. For example, if you use the site sponsor maybe you can visit that forum once in a while and help some people out with those products. Cheers.


Good call...you are gonna get lots of new people that just wanna jump into AAS they think that is the easy way out...i met a guy even tonight that will be jumping on soon, and he is way far from ready...17 and skinny as a rail...most people dont realize that you need to have your diet and excersise down by being all natural for a bit...im learning quickly that AAS just brings out all that hard work you have done and enhances your effort...maybe this rule will help some...not all people im sure but some definately

----------


## *Narkissos*

Good call Brian  :Thumps Up:  




> Good call...you are gonna get lots of new people that just wanna jump into AAS they think that is the easy way out...i met a guy even tonight that will be jumping on soon, and he is way far from ready...17 and skinny as a rail...most people dont realize that you need to have your diet and excersise down by being all natural for a bit...im learning quickly that AAS just brings out all that hard work you have done and enhances your effort...maybe this rule will help some...not all people im sure but some definately


While we're on the subject of rules.. your avator had to go.

~Narkissos

----------


## mwolffey

> Good call Brian  
> 
> 
> 
> While we're on the subject of rules.. your avator had to go.
> 
> ~Narkissos



ok sorry bro...ill pick another

----------


## MotorBoatin' SOB

I should start posting..

 :AaGreen22:  

Ill help out all I can...hell who aint looking for a better source??? Free market rules!!! or I guess Black Market Rules!!!

 :Bbbump:

----------


## llsdotmacll

bump outta respect

----------


## anaBROLIC

good decision.

----------


## ascendant

hehe, hope I didn't contribute towards this new rule. if so, i apologize. i think it's a good call though, cause even though i'm fairly new here, i see new guys coming in here everyday that have no idea what they're doing and come here just for some quick answers that have no genuine interest in helping others.

oh by the way, *bump*.

----------


## anabolicvenom

100% agree. good rule

----------


## AnatomicallyBlessed

good rule, it gives the user a chance to do some more research.

----------


## anabolicvenom

:Bbbump:

----------


## soccer#3

> Eh, one out of two ain't bad.


where've u been all these years  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## k bizzle

why bump when u can hump

i need like 54 more i guess....

----------


## Testostack

> *MEMBERS Please help us to enforce these rules to the new guys and keep this bumped for at least a few months. Thank you for your help in this!!*
> 
> Ok guys... the staff have come together and have made a very strict NEW rule.
> 
> There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*
> 
> Even IF you do have enough posts and days as a member, it is up to the staff member to give you an answer.


That seems obvious to me, i'd have said more than 100 posts, but that's a start... :Smilie:

----------


## Jsnscot

> Sorry man, you gotta post. The rule is in place for good reason. Posting will contribute to the board in a positive manner, everyone has something ro contribute, share your experiences, ask some questions, make some comments. We all have something to share. For example, if you use the site sponsor maybe you can visit that forum once in a while and help some people out with those products. Cheers.



no problem...thanks

----------


## IBdmfkr

Even if a member has 2000 posts, It is our decision to do a check or not is the point. If they have 1900 shit posts then guess what, they can ask elsewhere. We expect contribution to the board in return for us taking our "precious" time to do a check for you guys. I don't think it's asking too much, otherwise we get 20 S-checks/day from members with few/no posts expecting us to bend over backwards for them.

Ascendent, yes the rule was put in motion soley because of you and your PM's LOL j/k bro.

----------


## ascendant

> Even if a member has 2000 posts, It is our decision to do a check or not is the point. If they have 1900 shit posts then guess what, they can ask elsewhere. We expect contribution to the board in return for us taking our "precious" time to do a check for you guys. I don't think it's asking too much, otherwise we get 20 S-checks/day from members with few/no posts expecting us to bend over backwards for them.
> 
> Ascendent, yes the rule was put in motion soley because of you and your PM's LOL j/k bro.


Oh gentle jesus what have I done?! Just playing, it's all good bro. I think those who spend a lot of time on the boards know who posts for info, help, and contribution, and who posts just to post.

----------


## IBdmfkr

U got it, that's why I you received a reply  :Wink:

----------


## C_Bino

Guys, I just got a really important phone call. It was David Hasselhoff and he told me to bump this thread. Hes been gettin way to many source checks lately from newbs.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Great rule !!!

----------


## Booz

even when you do fill the criteria.....like said we will be the judge on wether you will get a check.........be helpfull........................oh yeah and when you do just click the source check banner if you see one at the bottom of our sig.......................you may have to wait a while tho our secretary *BIG k.l.g* will get back to you as soon as he can.......................................

----------


## IBdmfkr

> even when you do fill the criteria.....like said we will be the judge on wether you will get a check.........be helpfull........................oh yeah and when you do just click the source check banner if you see one at the bottom of our sig.......................you may have to wait a while tho our secretary *BIG k.l.g* will get back to you as soon as he can.......................................


 :LOL:   :Haha:

----------


## Testostack

> Guys, I just got a really important phone call. It was David Hasselhoff and he told me to bump this thread. Hes been gettin way to many source checks lately from newbs.


 :Haha:  LMFAO

----------


## Testostack

> even when you do fill the criteria.....like said we will be the judge on wether you will get a check.........be helpfull........................oh yeah and when you do just click the source check banner if you see one at the bottom of our sig.......................you may have to wait a while tho our secretary *BIG k.l.g* will get back to you as soon as he can.......................................


Damn, that thread turns to be a lotta fun  :LOL:

----------


## JimiW

Bump and 1 post closer to source checks  :Wink:

----------


## Chemical King

bump!!!!!

----------


## restless1

bump.........trying to reach 100 :7up: 

bump

----------


## XReps

I'm always in favor of what the 'powers that be' decide, but I do have a small concern. We're a large community of people who share the same interests, and many of us share our thoughts, questions, answers, experiences. 

I'm sure there is even a larger population of people who come to this website for information, but don't participate by posting just because it may not be their thing. 

Are we opening up pandora's box by requiring a certain number of posts? ... We'll be opening up the forum to a bunch of post whores, and everyone welcoming eachother in the new member section  :Wink: 

Quality of posts will also be hard to judge ... what if I knew nothing about AS and came here to learn. How would I be able to contribute in any quality way?

Again, just some thoughts...not tryin to stir the pot, I agree w/ whatever you guys decide. .... X

----------


## heavyhitter08

i agree, 100 post almost there.......

give me some bumpness

----------


## C_Bino

> I'm always in favor of what the 'powers that be' decide, but I do have a small concern. We're a large community of people who share the same interests, and many of us share our thoughts, questions, answers, experiences. 
> 
> I'm sure there is even a larger population of people who come to this website for information, but don't participate by posting just because it may not be their thing. 
> 
> Are we opening up pandora's box by requiring a certain number of posts? ... We'll be opening up the forum to a bunch of post whores, and everyone welcoming eachother in the new member section 
> 
> Quality of posts will also be hard to judge ... what if I knew nothing about AS and came here to learn. How would I be able to contribute in any quality way?
> 
> Again, just some thoughts...not tryin to stir the pot, I agree w/ whatever you guys decide. .... X


I hope this answers your questions because other people have voiced the same concerns and they have been covered already by myself and some other staff.



> Sorry man, you gotta post. The rule is in place for good reason. Posting will contribute to the board in a positive manner, everyone has something ro contribute, share your experiences, ask some questions, make some comments. We all have something to share. For example, if you use the site sponsor maybe you can visit that forum once in a while and help some people out with those products. Cheers.





> Even if a member has 2000 posts, It is our decision to do a check or not is the point. If they have 1900 shit posts then guess what, they can ask elsewhere. We expect contribution to the board in return for us taking our "precious" time to do a check for you guys. I don't think it's asking too much, otherwise we get 20 S-checks/day from members with few/no posts expecting us to bend over backwards for them.

----------


## ndmand4u

bump, it just gives us newbies time to get informed on the forum.

----------


## BajanBastard

> I'm always in favor of what the 'powers that be' decide, but I do have a small concern. We're a large community of people who share the same interests, and many of us share our thoughts, questions, answers, experiences.


True




> I'm sure there is even a larger population of people who come to this website for information, but don't participate by posting just because it may not be their thing.


Coming here to learn about AAS or just to pimp source chks and/or fish for a source is totally different.




> Are we opening up pandora's box by requiring a certain number of posts? ... We'll be opening up the forum to a bunch of post whores, and everyone welcoming eachother in the new member section


The posts of the members will be reviewed before the chk is given. 




> Quality of posts will also be hard to judge ... what if I knew nothing about AS and came here to learn. How would I be able to contribute in any quality way?


If you know nothing about AAS from the start, 45 days later you should have some knowledge on AAS, all we ask is that the member show some interest in the drugs they plan on using. 




> Again, just some thoughts...not tryin to stir the pot, I agree w/ whatever you guys decide. .... X


Question us again and you're outta here! J/K :Wink/Grin:  


Any member who has been here for a while can tell you about 'them', they sign-up, google a source and bombard the staff with source checks until they get lucky. Two weeks later they return to asking how to use 50 D-bol tabs, 2 vials of deca and 3 amps of test so they can get ripped for a party in 3 weeks.

That shit stops NOW.

----------


## XReps

big K and C Bino, ... thanks ... ill shut up now!  :LOL:

----------


## AnthonyM

even though Im not at 100 post's or really an active member. i think that is a great rule

----------


## Streaker

Great rule - Now if you can make a rule that a newbie has to hit the search button 50 times and read 100 threads before they can post a question that would be even better.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## NYGIANTS21

Bump, Good rule......

----------


## lifthard2005

bumpity bump bump

----------


## stocky121

bump 

glad it's been decided  :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

Bump, even tho am quite new i hav to agree, it makes sense.

----------


## juice_305

good rule
bump

----------


## Swifto

Bump

----------


## Lil man 10

sounds like a solid solution even though Im on the negative end but I also agree about using the search tool, Newbs if you cant find it using the search button your probably asking the wrong question

----------


## SHAGGY

Hello guy's.

I have been a member of this board for a few years now and I have been reading and learning from this site even longer. Now i agree with the rules in every aspect and find that they may even be stricter, but then again, in my case I only have a (very) limited amount of experience concerning the use of gear, and in all honesty I don't like to post any advice that I just picked up from somebody else eventhough it may be valid. But then again without a decent source I won't be able to aqcuire empirical data. 
Anyway I respect the rules and trust they will be properly enforced.



SHAGGY

----------


## Streaker

> Hello guy's.
> 
> I have been a member of this board for a few years now and I have been reading and learning from this site even longer. Now i agree with the rules in every aspect and find that they may even be stricter, but then again, in my case I only have a (very) limited amount of experience concerning the use of gear, and in all honesty I don't like to post any advice that I just picked up from somebody else eventhough it may be valid. But then again without a decent source I won't be able to aqcuire empirical data. 
> Anyway I respect the rules and trust they will be properly enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> SHAGGY


That fact that you are not a pro like a lot of people on this board may make you think that you are not able to give advice but your input on your 1st hand experiences can be very helpful because a lot of newbies on here are just like you except they don't have any experience.

----------


## MatrixGuy

Good rule. Bump.

----------


## BajanBastard

I'd like to repeat what was stated before, this rule is NOT meant to hinder active members from getting source checks. Just those who want to pimp the system. 100% of the posts DO NOT have to be AAS related. Sure you can shoot the shit in the lounge but we expect to see some useful participation on the forums, there's the diet, workout, spa, members pics etc just show some interest!

----------


## IBdmfkr

I still give S-checks to certain newbies who I see fit. This rule isn't set in stone, we can do as we please. This is just a general guideline we follow as a whole. I can refuse a 2yr member for a source check if I either don't have time or don't feel he deserves my time. lol

Please keep in mind, ALL of the Mods/Vets on this board DO NOT get paid a cent for there time and expertise, we do this because we like helping out and learning from other members. So please don't expect us to do any favors, we don't owe anyone anything, we do this and were choosen for these positions because we do care about the community and want to see everyone do things in a safe manner. Thank you.

----------


## stocky121

> I still give S-checks to certain newbies who I see fit. This rule isn't set in stone, we can do as we please. This is just a general guideline we follow as a whole. I can refuse a 2yr member for a source check if I either don't have time or don't feel he deserves my time. lol
> 
> Please keep in mind, ALL of the Mods/Vets on this board DO NOT get paid a cent for there time and expertise, we do this because we like helping out and learning from other members. So please don't expect us to do any favors, we don't owe anyone anything, we do this and were choosen for these positions because we do care about the community and want to see everyone do things in a safe manner. Thank you.


good post BD

----------


## Candyman22

Bump

----------


## twiztidjuggalo74

bizzump

----------


## IBdmfkr

Does this really need to be bumped eveyr 5minutes. lol I will not S-check when I see ppl doing this shit. Let the thread hit the bottom before bumping, otherwise we'll have a 10page thread.

----------


## Swifto

> even when you do fill the criteria.....like said we will be the judge on wether you will get a check.........be helpfull........................oh yeah and when you do just click the source check banner if you see one at the bottom of our sig.......................you may have to wait a while tho our secretary *BIG k.l.g* will get back to you as soon as he can.......................................


BUMP for you Personal Assistant Booz... :LOL:

----------


## ProteinFart

Bump for the cause

----------


## USfighterFC

Guys dont bump this thread if your just trying to make it to 100 posts as some of you just said cuz when you hit 100 posts I will remember that.

----------


## Logan13

Good rule guys. Please enforce it among the members. I have had 8 requests for sources in the past month, 6 of which were members with 20 or less posts..........

----------


## stitch1967

me too....bump bump

----------


## 1buffsob

To the top  :Smilie:

----------


## LOKITSC

The brilliant aspect of the 45 day/100 post requirement prior to a source check is that by then newbie will probably already have found a legit source. Seriously, who would read this material for 45 days and post that much if they didn't have a source? 

Cheers

----------


## *Narkissos*

> even when you do fill the criteria.....like said we will be the judge on wether you will get a check.........be helpfull........................oh yeah and when you do just click the source check banner if you see one at the bottom of our sig.......................you may have to wait a while tho our secretary *BIG k.l.g* will get back to you as soon as he can.......................................


  :Owned:  

I've created a monster  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> True
> 
> Coming here to learn about AAS or just to pimp source chks and/or fish for a source is totally different.
> 
> The posts of the members will be reviewed before the chk is given. 
> 
> If you know nothing about AAS from the start, 45 days later you should have some knowledge on AAS, all we ask is that the member show some interest in the drugs they plan on using. 
> 
> Question us again and you're outta here! J/K 
> ...


See why this guy is our official AR Secretary? :Wink/Grin:  

On a side note:

To the noobs who posted multiple times on this thread: splitting posts in two; posting "+1".. in an obvious attempt to get a high post count, i've taken the liberty of merging your posts into one...

~Narkissos

----------


## liftinghard

bump

----------


## USfighterFC

> See why this guy is our official AR Secretary? 
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> To the noobs who posted multiple times on this thread: splitting posts in two; posting "+1".. in an obvious attempt to get a high post count, i've taken the liberty of merging your posts into one...
> 
> ~Narkissos



Nice job Nark

----------


## BajanBastard

> See why this guy is our official AR Secretary? 
> 
> ~Narkissos


Fukk you!

----------


## guest589745

> bump.........trying to reach 100



Yer missing the point I think......

----------


## USfighterFC

> Yer missing the point I think......



Thats why he's gonna lose that post.

----------


## G-1000

As you guys will see this is in are sig as well. 

please read are sig's before sending us a pm. Some Mod's and Vet's will not do source checks at all.

----------


## Ih8urdsm

I think its amazing how many people need source checks. And i think its great that you guys (mods/vets etc) do try to help everyone out as much as you can.

----------


## abstrack

Alakazaaam! Back to the top^^^^^

----------


## Testostack

> I think its amazing how many people need source checks. And i think its great that you guys (mods/vets etc) do try to help everyone out as much as you can.


very true!!

----------


## Booz

> Fukk you!


that does not suit the official source post secretary now does it *Big*........... :Wink/Grin: 
this should not be used as a post accumilator for members..................................

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

to the top

----------


## doctorherb

Bump

----------


## FranKieC

bump!!!

----------


## Booz

:Urmom:   :Urmom:

----------


## Killzone

bump

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yer missing the point I think......


fixing that now...  :Big Grin:  

Bumping this to the Top!

----------


## taiboxa

> fixing that now...  
> 
> Bumping this to the Top!


i love you nark!but i love booz much more........................... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## powerliftmike

agreed. bump.

----------


## taiboxa

> agreed. bump.


agreed that u love nark?

----------


## scotttiger54

^^^^

----------


## LatinoPR

Yess...! We need that long time ago !

----------


## liftinghard

bump

----------


## Booz

:2bluegrab:

----------


## marcus300

Up to the top.

----------


## Doc.Sust

bump

----------


## Streaker

B U M P

----------


## Rookie1974

:Bbbump:

----------


## MotorBoatin' SOB

good rule, I just wish I could remember the pw to my old account, I had alot more posts lol...

----------


## liftinghard

bump

----------


## guns626

Bizump!!!

----------


## taiboxa

> 


 :1laugh:

----------


## Ausy

bump

----------


## Ih8urdsm

::cough cough::

----------


## Tren Bull

> How ironic would it be if someone signed up..............posted 100 replies _in this thread_ just to get source check ability.



haha yea, 100 posts containing only the word bump

----------


## XReps

:LOL:  well they did say it would depend on quality of posts too.

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

bump dogg.

----------


## pattymac931

good rules

----------


## TheNextBigThing

Back to the top.

----------


## Kale

ping

----------


## taiboxa

tren

----------


## XReps

then u get a bunch of newbies that welcome everyone in the newmember forum and bump threads that are months old. posts in that forum should not count towards the post count.

----------


## bball_playa

this rule sucks

----------


## Booz

> this rule sucks


ahhhhh

----------


## XReps

> this rule sucks


put yourself in the shoes of the mods/vets buddy ... their volunteering their time to help us out. they probably put an un-goddly number of hours into this site.

----------


## ianchov

Bump!
I think also about this "Bad Thread" thing - if a member is posting a question that is definetly replied then let say if 5 other members push the "bad thread" button then a mod deletes the thread..

I think this way the board can clean a lot of junk.

----------


## 2.minutes

bUMPPPPPPPPP bump BUMP

----------


## speedtraining

: Sterb127:

----------


## 2.minutes

a wee bump

----------


## Booz

a reminder that this thread is not for accumilating posts........................

----------


## BajanBastard

> a reminder that this thread is not for accumilating posts........................


+1  :Big Grin:

----------


## firmechicano831

i like it, 45 days sounds resonable.

----------


## david beads

bump!

----------


## *Narkissos*

to the top...

----------


## littlemantc

to the top

----------


## Mesomorphyl

Bizzizzump.

----------


## GetBiggg

it was getting a little low. I still find it pretty crazy that so many people try ot get sources off of the internet....

I guess not everyone has the gym rat buddies or the old football player connection though...

----------


## thunderdan

WTF......I just got 20 posts

JK.........bump

----------


## heavyrotation92

girl come on and let me see that sexy body go 

bump bump bump

----------


## Mesomorphyl

bumpity bumpity bump oh, yeah

----------


## taiboxa

ur neat

----------


## binny

bizzump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## STONES2

I say make it tougher!

Just my 2 cents. 

Twostones

----------


## Killzone

Bump

----------


## joeben22

bump

----------


## Booz

:Aalostit:

----------


## 1819

> Looking for sources by doing a goggle is asking for trouble
> 
> JohnnyB


just go on e-bay. :LOL:

----------


## Big Broker 1

Bump...

----------


## Italian Stallion

bump baby bump

----------


## liftinghard

bump

----------


## NYGIANTS21

bump

----------


## Candyman22

bump

----------


## Killzone

Bump

----------


## Testostack

> 


LMAO  :Haha:

----------


## k bizzle

bump dizzle

----------


## clements22

bump

----------


## BROTHERHOOD

I've been a member over a year, read these boards just about everyday, and now I dont even qualify for a source check. Not that I need one but damn. Thats what I get for never posting.

----------


## Testostack

oobabump!

----------


## c8rsa

bump

----------


## shadyadam

HUMP.....i mean bump...

----------


## spywizard

and all of those post had better not all be in the stupid thread

----------


## novicenovicen

yeah!

----------


## Grizzly420

bump

----------


## kif

I'm a newbie and think it's a good idea been researching about 20 hours now I'm not even close to jumping in!!!

----------


## kif

I think you should have to read 100 threads before asking questions I have learned alot but still don't no everything but who does

----------


## Streaker

bump

----------


## Italian Stallion

bump

----------


## system admin

^^^^

----------


## NYGIANTS21

to the top....

----------


## Testostack

> and all of those post had better not all be in the stupid thread


not so false....bump though  :LOL:

----------


## 2bshredded

Try the Vitamin Shoppe. They usually have everything I've always needed for suppsand vits. Just google it you'll see it.

----------


## doghunter

awesome, bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## guest589745

I hope this doesnt become another whore thread.....

----------


## liftinghard

bump

----------


## tranzit

Good rule Holy crap! I leave for a few weeks and come back and Booz is a MOD!!! and IBD is a Vet NICE picks.. Jayhova to mod.. omg.. hehe just Kidding Way to go guys this is awsome.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Good rule Holy crap! I leave for a few weeks and come back and Booz is a MOD!!! and IBD is a Vet NICE picks.. Jayhova to mod.. omg.. hehe just Kidding Way to go guys this is awsome.



Glad to see you back bro. :Welcome:

----------


## Superhuman

sounds fair

----------


## pumpd4lif

> Easy now omega, you would have people posting and stuff just to get there count up. I do think the post need to be worth while and they (we ) need to be helpful and respectful members..... AND 45 DAYS IS FINE ALSO....CD



I imagine the mods weed out hte week and meager.
bizump

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

bump-a-lump

----------


## loki_is_a_god

can i get a bump bump....just because i am bored

----------


## Mogamedogz

*B*ig
*U*gly
*M*utha
*P*lucker

----------


## TheNextBigThing

> I hope this doesnt become another whore thread.....


Bump.... It will.

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## Booz

bump to the top

----------


## hotstuff

^^^^

----------


## southpaw26

:Bbbump:

----------


## Boyindasouth

bizzzzump

----------


## *Narkissos*

bumping this

----------


## mori1541

just keeping it bumped

----------


## slob

i think u should raise the post count requirement tbh

----------


## Booz

bump this up to the top.......................... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Booz

me again........................

----------


## SMAN12b

> How ironic would it be if someone signed up..............posted 100 replies _in this thread_ just to get source check ability.


They would still have to wait out the 45 days then and it is still up to the MODS to give an answer..... :Hmmmm:

----------


## Rizmon

Bump Im On My Way

----------


## SMAN12b

So is it pointless to say *BUMP* and what a great thread this is when a thousand others are saying *BUMP* and what a great thread this is ??? Oh, and does this count as a contributing post???..LOLOL On my way to 100 and beyond!!! :-)

BUMP< BUMP< BUMP

----------


## kuad

do the bump!! :7up:   :7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## anaBROLIC

it is a good post but prolly doesnt need to be bumped every 10 min..lol

----------


## Liftnainez

BuMp

----------


## Boyindasouth

bump

----------


## Doc.Sust

bump

----------


## pumpd4lif

bUMP

----------


## Pinum

hope this gets me closer to 100 posts!

----------


## Doc.Sust

bump

----------


## crash187ct

> I hope this doesnt become another whore thread.....


it will, bump.

----------


## Foo Man

Bump to get closer to 100  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## novicenovicen

keep it bumped! kind of the new post whore thread of the steroid ? section!

----------


## Foo Man

> i think u should raise the post count requirement tbh


Why, what does that prove? I can make 300 posts in a day. Does that make me more reputable? 

I think this decision is good as it is. If anything, I would prefer a lower post count, just because I'm more of a sit *back and read* type of guy. Now I have to make posts just for the sake of making them. I'd rather the mods and admins just make us wait the 45 days and use their own judgement to feel out whether or not a member has bad intentions based on the posts they have already made.

Most spammers and scammers won't wait it out. JMO

----------


## firmechicano831

Good, I can live with that.

----------


## Foo Man

Back to the top

----------


## Haxsore

which admin or people can I ask for a source check from because everytime I ask someone without a pm I get asked not to ask for source checks.

----------


## NYGIANTS21

bump to the top....

----------


## MFT81

+1 
Not only should the 45/100 rule apply but I think new members should have to take a basic steroid quiz/test. It could cover basic things like injection info, side effects to expect, PCT, etc.

----------


## binny

> +1 
> Not only should the 45/100 rule apply but I think new members should have to take a basic steroid quiz/test. It could cover basic things like injection info, side effects to expect, PCT, etc.



lol,bro this is an informative site to help ppl new to bodybuilding not a frigin univeristy where u need to pass an entrance test to get in,besides how do u expect someone who knows or doesnt want to know anything about roids and is just here for other probs. these so called "noobs" are the ones who build this community

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

bump one up

----------


## bonerdonor

bump, n heres a noob question that doesnt need a new thread. The Reputation button... where do those comments show up?

----------


## Testostack

Bumpibump!

----------


## pmorris

can a vet or mod pm me who is in the USA to do a source check b/c this is a local source.. TY

----------


## Booz

> can a vet or mod pm me who is in the USA to do a source check b/c this is a local source.. TY


no-one will pm you mate you will have to make the effort and pm one of them.....
bump

----------


## spidernbutterfly

Bump

----------


## jobyjoe

I think that is a good rule

----------


## Boyindasouth

bump

----------


## Booz

bump.................

----------


## Rocky IV

bump

----------


## Ih8urdsm

...snore....

----------


## Vital Tackle 22

bump

----------


## mwolffey

up.up.up.and away

----------


## Booz

bump

----------


## Tbone1975

bump

----------


## eljugo16

good rule

----------


## novicenovicen

bump

----------


## Cdup

word to the new rule...bump

----------


## Cdup

IMO I agree wholeheartedly, there needs to be quality contribution. At least a ******* effort to help those less knowledgable than yourself.

----------


## 01dragonslayer

:Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

bump bitches

----------


## Booz

bump

----------


## 2bshredded

Whore thread....bump

----------


## Ammar

bump bump bump

----------


## marcus300

to the top

----------


## Streaker

bump

----------


## ThrottleKing

I'm so new I *don't know* what a source check is. I suppose it's something to do with an online supplier and whether they are reputable or not...correct? 

I just started using test prescribed by my endo.

----------


## joeben22

bump

----------


## SMAN12b

Bump

----------


## SMAN12b

Bump

----------


## Liftnainez

bumP

----------


## Venum

i still dont know anything about finding a source here...i would like some help lol

----------


## novicenovicen

be patiant and it may one day happen. but no one just gives you one. bump!

----------


## Venum

how do you inquire about finding a source

----------


## novicenovicen

being patiant building up a relationship

----------


## Venum

> being patiant building up a relationship


24 male, ny looking for relationship with fellow member...I enjoy long work outs in the gym, eating till I puke, and indulging in long detailed AS conversations. hows that for a personal add haha

----------


## big&tall

:AaGreen22:  good rule

----------


## novicenovicen

must of got down pretty far for booz to bump it.

----------


## Testostack

> must of got down pretty far for booz to bump it.


 :LOL:

----------


## pimpdawgin

Completely unneccessary bump, in an attempt to increase my post count

----------


## adude006

since everyone is bumping i guess i'll also join the party and put a bump...

----------


## LatinoPR

Hmmmm ...? source check...??? why???,most of the vet or mod don't wants to do source check for you...read there's avvys ..." no source check".....








LPR.

----------


## RA

Some still do and if you shoot it to me Ill let you know if I know it.





> Hmmmm ...? source check...??? why???,most of the vet or mod don't wants to do source check for you...read there's avvys ..." no source check".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPR.

----------


## Big_Gay_AL

why not help others out, I do not want to get scammed, i understand you can't provide a source,but please some of us do not want to be scammed.

----------


## RA

> why not help others out, I do not want to get scammed, i understand you can't provide a source,but please some of us do not want to be scammed.


 

Stick around and contribute and you will not have a problem with source checking.

----------


## RA

100 posts/45 days/ and not on the open board.

----------


## SMAN12b

> why not help others out, I do not want to get scammed, i understand you can't provide a source,but please some of us do not want to be scammed.


Because for all we know of who you are, or anyone is that is new, you could be Johnny Law, 
So stick around and be patient. GOOD things come to those who wait.

----------


## D1bballplayer

ok sorry didnt see that but thanks for the help

----------


## SMAN12b

> ok sorry didnt see that but thanks for the help



No sweat, do you have your controls set to automatically subscribe to threads you post in so you can get emailed when someone else posts in them?? 

that helps keep up on threads you post in

----------


## whynot960

I have a question. I know that you have to have 100 post and be a member for 45 days for a source check. Ok here is my question what is exactly a source check? or what is involved ? Would I get info on how to purchase,as in where and how. Or do I have to ask someone if a certain place is ok. thanks, and you can pm me if you want. or delete this post. not sure if I am being to blunt or not. just curious

----------


## t-gunz

i would like to know what a source check is too. can you please put a link up so i can read about it if there is one thanks

----------


## x_moe

can someone tell me who on this forum does the source check

----------


## SMAN12b

A source check is when YOU have a source, that you find, and you want to check to see if it is a legit source or a known scammer.. if you read the signatures at the bottom of the members names that appear in BLUE, they will say whether they will do a source check for you. some do , some don't.

that is why you stick around and learn as much as possible. then you get to know who is who 
good luck

----------


## StevePJC

What the hell. Been around going on four years but I'm more of a reader. Even though it's still near the top I'll bump.

----------


## sdtraining

Im a newb so this may sound dumb, but whats a source check?

----------


## x_moe

> Im a newb so this may sound dumb, but whats a source check?


is checking your source with a MOD or a VET to make sure theyr not scammers

----------


## unoigo

Been around since 2002 when WW and Billy were still regulars.......

Guess I'll BUMP this as it's my 100 post!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## shrpskn

> lmao at your avy....THE SHOCKER!!!


What about your avy??

If that is you and your location is correct, I would at least made a point to block out my face...do you have a permit for that firearm?...You know LE frequents this board, right? 

It's your choice, but I don't think I would have my face seen on a steroid board, posting my location, and holding onto an assault rifle. I'd at least edit out my face for God's sake.

Poor taste IMO, but it's your call.

Good luck,

----------


## johnmacdan

> 300-500 seems a little excessive, especially considering the amount that I have LOL.


Maybe you just are a productive memeber. but then look at me.

----------


## chest6

Noobs never read stickies....

----------


## the juggler

bump, sorry to ask, but what is the purpose of this thread?

----------


## shrpskn

> bump, sorry to ask, but what is the purpose of this thread?


Start on Page 1....

----------


## Booz

> bump, sorry to ask, but what is the purpose of this thread?


youv gotta be kidding me????

----------


## dipchit

i'm new here, and i agree, there is alott of info here that needs to be read before there are questions to be asked!!

----------


## vuff mags

im a newbee but agree!:

----------


## gigem

i think its a good idea im new to this particular site and i think its the best one around. any rule that benefits is a good rule buuump! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Geeezer

Ill bump it to the top . GOOD deal 


> *MEMBERS Please help us to enforce these rules to the new guys and keep this bumped for at least a few months. Thank you for your help in this!!*
> 
> Ok guys... the staff have come together and have made a very strict NEW rule.
> 
> There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*
> 
> Even IF you do have enough posts and days as a member, it is up to the staff member to give you an answer.

----------


## 1buffsob

> *MEMBERS Please help us to enforce these rules to the new guys and keep this bumped for at least a few months. Thank you for your help in this!!*
> 
> Ok guys... the staff have come together and have made a very strict NEW rule.
> 
> There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*
> 
> Even IF you do have enough posts and days as a member, it is up to the staff member to give you an answer.


How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck gear?  :Smilie: 

My guess is probably a lot since he'd be f'ing stacked. Lol

----------


## Vinlander

What are the rules about source checks in PMs? I've received a few and do have a valid answer, however I don't want to get banned for doing so.

PM me with your answer, please.

----------


## vlad_xp

I'm a newbie , but i agree with this one ... Get educated before you get medicated ....

----------


## SMAN12b

> bump in attempt to get to 100



I hope you realize that the minimum for source checks is 100 QUALITY posts, not just any posts???

The vets/mods will and go go through your posts to see what kind of contributing member you are....

Only quality posts count towards the 100

----------


## cj1capp

all you need to know

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...finding+source

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=212234

----------


## shrpskn

> *MEMBERS Please help us to enforce these rules to the new guys and keep this bumped for at least a few months. Thank you for your help in this!!*
> 
> Ok guys... the staff have come together and have made a very strict NEW rule.
> 
> There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*
> 
> Even IF you do have enough posts and days as a member, it is up to the staff member to give you an answer.


To The Top.

----------


## kkrausz

I am on here doing a lot of research because there is a lot of imformation already on here, unless you want me to ask a bunch of bogus questions to get to your post limit???

----------


## shrpskn

^^ You've been a member here for nearly 4 years and you mean to say that it's been that f'cking difficult for you to attain 100 quality posts.

I've been here half of that time and I'm sure a great deal of my posts are credible and not shameless bumps in an attempt to attain a certain post count.

If I do bump a thread, it's likely because it is important and should stay near the top of the board for new members to read before they make a mistake and violate board policies or ask a question that's probably had the piss beat out of it on the board hundreds of times.

Good luck in your quest to attain 100 posts...at your rate, you should get there in about 2 years.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kkrausz

hey i apologize but i am researching the information that i need to know, i dont get a lot of time to sit on the computer, so besides cycle checks i really dont do a lot of posting. I read the information on here already and there is so much of it that i am good to go...sorry bro

----------


## rockbottom

> *MEMBERS Please help us to enforce these rules to the new guys and keep this bumped for at least a few months. Thank you for your help in this!!*
> 
> Ok guys... the staff have come together and have made a very strict NEW rule.
> 
> There will be NO source checks answered unless you have *been a member for OVER 45 DAYS and have at least 100 POSTS*
> 
> Even IF you do have enough posts and days as a member, it is up to the staff member to give you an answer.


Fair enough. A bit of lawyerly advice for the mods. I'd phrase my responses as something like this "I don't purchase illegal steroids , but someone told me that he purchased something from [email protected] and was happy. In my opinion you shouldn't use illegal steroids. Please refer to our supplementation and workout technique forms for a healthy natural way to accomplish your gains."

Sounds cheesy, but you may thank me later; and that'll be $400 please.

----------


## rockbottom

> I'd like a good source on cheap chicken breasts. Kroger hasn't run a special in 2 months and Wal-Mart is off the hook high. I down to my last 10lbs of chicken breast. That won't get me through the week.
> 
> Is this considered a quality post or postwhoring??


Whore.

K-Roger? You're from the midwest. Give me another supermarket within 2 miles and I can figure out your zip code.

----------


## *Admin*

*Welcome and I hope you take a minute to read the rules... we are afriendly board with few problems... you will find the help you need I feel sure... 

Hope you hang around... and contribute....


*admin**

----------


## shifty_git

also check out the FULL rules....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=325150

----------


## *Admin*

bump

----------


## inky-e

OK whatever you say!!...BTW I need a source check! lol I really don't...

----------


## Bad Viking

Bump

----------


## ilovesus

agreed. BUMP


> Looking for sources by doing a goggle is asking for trouble
> 
> JohnnyB

----------


## crazydick

I'll bump it, but I have been a member for a long time and don't have many posts, I have found this site to have a ton of usefull information, just about every question i have ever had is answered some place you just need to take the time to look...that's why i dont post much...also im not an expert in aas, there are many more qualified individuals than my self to answer questions

----------


## Satva1100

tttttt

----------


## LiveStrong

Double Bump

----------


## jelly

What if a cop, or the FBI or DEA uses this forum to find sources and eradicate them??

I don't like the new rule.

People should find their own sources.

----------


## nath78

bump!!

----------


## O2020

bump  :Welcome:

----------


## Doub1e_J

Why bump this? Why not just make it a sticky?

----------


## Tigershark

Excellent rule. Here is my bump.

----------


## nath78

bump!

----------


## Satva1100

bump

----------


## yourmom

Bump. I need a check. Anyone?

----------


## youngNhungry

Good idea.

----------


## Tjelle

*bump*

----------


## EghtySx

> What if a cop, or the FBI or DEA uses this forum to find sources and eradicate them??



I wouldn't put that past 'em.
Also, Im not really sure what a source check is but it sounds more like checking the validity than asking where to get something.

----------


## gymnerd

What is a source check? Asking where to buy? I don't want to break any rules or anything.

----------


## Mammon

source check isnt asking for a source.. source check is asking if one you already have or know of is legit..

----------


## Misery13

[QUOTE=JohnnyB;2598905]Looking for sources by doing a goggle is asking for trouble

I bump this quote and this thread... :7up:

----------


## vishus

bump.....

----------


## XD40

Bumpski! Good rule. it should be more strict so the new guys are forced to read and learn more lol...

----------


## Big

> Bumpski! Good rule. it should be more strict so the new guys are forced to read and learn more lol...


Just about all of the staff stopped doing checks anyway.

----------


## Matt

I like to do source checks, bbq and cheese source and my favourite  :Hmmmm: 

No source checks people  :Chairshot:

----------


## nickbcd

read the new rules, meh, +1 post and to the top

----------


## Big_gRunt

bump.

----------


## MMArmour

bump

----------


## wizard1997

Good rule

----------


## D7M

bump

----------


## Doub1e_J

I would like a source check paweez. Should I msg an admin or do it in the 1on1 section?

----------


## Subnoize05

bump

----------


## Doub1e_J

What are you bumping I just asked a question, its already at the top. Go post in the whore thread if you want to get 100 posts.

----------


## Big

Lol I was wondering what a bump was supposed to do when the thread is already at the top. Once someone qualifies for a source check, pm a staff member that does not have "No Source Checks" or something like that in their signature.

----------


## ruckthefules_fu

Nice

----------


## Doub1e_J

> Lol I was wondering what a bump was supposed to do when the thread is already at the top. Once someone qualifies for a source check, pm a staff member that does not have "No Source Checks" or something like that in their signature.


Thanks!

----------


## jj0824

bump

----------


## MMArmour

bump

----------


## Matt

Its that time again....

----------


## *RAGE*

bump

----------


## EghtySx

To the top ...

----------


## skinnykenney

Bump

----------


## kdizzog

If you have a source that delivers, you get good results. Who needs a source check anyway? Myself being a reader and not a writer does not qualify. I just don't understand the big deal, "yes, your source is legit" I know he is, thats why he is my source. Please fill me in on the whole greatness of this priviledge. I don't understand whats the big deal?

----------


## Big

> If you have a source that delivers, you get good results. Who needs a source check anyway? Myself being a reader and not a writer does not qualify. I just don't understand the big deal, "yes, your source is legit" I know he is, thats why he is my source. Please fill me in on the whole greatness of this priviledge. I don't understand whats the big deal?


I'm not even sure why we keep bumping these "new rules" that are almost 3 years old, even though most of the staff stopped doing source checks since this was written. I've never understood the whole "lets keep this thread bumped" thing, I mean if we wanted it at the top we could just make it a sticky. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Amorphic

> I'm not even sure why we keep bumping these "new rules" that are almost 3 years old, even though most of the staff stopped doing source checks since this was written. I've never understood the whole "lets keep this thread bumped" thing, I mean if we wanted it at the top we could just make it a sticky. Just my 2 cents.


agreed. i would almost say its time to lock this thread and leave it at that. the rules are different now than when this thread was started anyway

----------


## Ernst

bump.

----------


## afigs052377

Bump

----------


## subaruwrx04

Bumb

----------


## stangmatt06

Bump, this sounds like a good rule to me!

----------


## Dee312

As new guy, I agree, there would be no credability if people came in, looked around, scammed or took from members. Gotta build a relationship of some sort and head advice from those who have been doing this for years and see red flags, and first timers who are just starting, need to seek veteran leadership, and this seems like the site to be to get it.

----------


## JAZZBBCC

bump

----------


## treehouse

bump

----------


## bma33

bump, thanks for the info

----------


## liable

bump

----------


## AS-Talon

bump

----------


## c-Z

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## brew69420

bump even coming from me with less than 100 posts. Someone is gonna give crap for this im sure.

----------


## sigman roid

bump

----------


## doctorclaus

ppl really cant tell apart the good from the bad????? dang BUMP

----------


## sigman roid

bump

----------


## sigman roid

bump

----------


## lovbyts

Bump

----------


## iKramer

Bump.  :Bbswinging:

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## c-Z

Another one to keep bumped....HAHA..... 

BUMPITY BUMP.

::scratched head:: I've posted here before.. damn.. We have been doing a bad job bumping this one...

----------


## ...aydn...

bump

----------


## Matt

> I'm not even sure why we keep bumping these "new rules" that are almost 3 years old, even though most of the staff stopped doing source checks since this was written. I've never understood the whole "lets keep this thread bumped" thing, I mean if we wanted it at the top we could just make it a sticky. Just my 2 cents.


x2 lol, im sick of it now...

----------


## indofosho

bump

----------


## V6A6L6O

Good rule...bump!!

----------


## Matt

I guess the noobs can use it to up their post count..

----------


## c-Z

> I guess the noobs can use it to up their post count..


yeah i suppose i can use an extra post count.

BUMP!

----------


## worldcup3

I'm guessing there's no way to verify the var I just rec'd is legit.

----------


## AcePowerZ

Try posting in the Anabolic Steroid Picture forum to get some help.

----------


## worldcup3

thx, didn't know that.

----------


## jamesjayz2k9

Bump!!

----------


## Alex201

Waiting for this to kick in for me

----------


## Snap

Ive been really doing my homework...I didnt realize there was so much to it.

----------


## RoadToHuge

> Ive been really doing my homework...I didnt realize there was so much to it.


Its your body, best to do months of research. I did about 6 months before I did anything and now I wish I waited longer. When I was younger and less internet info was around, I took 1-AD without knowing what I was doing, I had NO info. Turns out I lost some hair and have a hard ball behind one of my nips. Long story short, I am now super prone to gyno  :Frown:

----------


## papa-g

> Its your body, best to do months of research. I did about 6 months before I did anything and now I wish I waited longer. When I was younger and less internet info was around, I took 1-AD without knowing what I was doing, I had NO info. Turns out I lost some hair and have a hard ball behind one of my nips. Long story short, I am now super prone to gyno


$hit I've been learning for over 8 years. I love this site. I too played with Pro-h's in my younger days and I wish I hadn't. I knew nothing of pct and liver toxicity. Young guys today need to heed the warnings a place like this provides. All in all I don't care what another guy does to f*** up his body or life. But when there are safer more practical ways to obtain the goals some guys have then why not take a few months and practice learning rather then trying to be the next big Swinging cock on the board. There is too much great info and people on this board for guys to be playing games. End of statement. 

PG

----------


## bodybuilder

Like the rule, big bump.

----------


## dep30

bump

----------


## t.c.flex

bump for the over 40 crowd

----------


## >Good Luck<

Bump this rule! To the top baby!!!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Clarity on this is more important now than ever. 

Don't bother making a ton of BS comments thinking you will qualify. Become a useful and helpful member of this community.

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

Ive been doing lots of rule reading so Ill give it a bump!

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

This is getting a ways back there in pages... just bump!

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Bump.

----------


## Evolution06

bump... damn..... guess I am going to have to just give this a shot then...

----------


## TYHO127

Bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## Soulixar

bump

----------


## christian123

Bump

----------


## Bouch

great rule, still waiting my 45 days!!

----------

